# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Droga, përdorimi dhe pasojat

## Eros

Nuk po e kuptoj kete gje? Njerzit e thone me gjith krenari qe pine drog! Me falni dy sekonda, po ju vllezer qe pini drog, cfar ju duket vetja se jeni? Nuk e kuptoj, sot gjendet droga gjithandej. Shkollat me kamera, dhe sa futesh ne WC mban erdha WEED. Une nuk e kuptoj pse duhet te besh drog, nuk ka shije te mire, nuk te jep lek, nuk te shton jet! Atehere pse piet??? Apo vetem qe tju duket vetja si me i mire se tjetri??? Me i mire??? I mire??? I mire eshte ai qe nuk e pin, ai e mendon jeten! Ti thua e di se cfar po ben me jeten tende, ah jo vella, e di droga se cpo ben me jeten tende! Ju inkurajoj te mos i vini afer droges, nuk ka patur te mira, dhe nuk do te kete ndonjeher(vetem po qe ilac i sides)

Nuk kam azgje kundrra atyre qe pine drog, vetem mendoni per jeten tuaj! Shikoni sa me mire do jet ajo pa ato ilace te pista! Jemi adolishent e sna takon te vdesim kaq shpejt!

Me Respekt,
Eros

----------


## dionea

Sepse ka njerez qe kane shume pasiguri ne vetvehte dhe pine qe te duken me te "forte".Te pakten keshtu mendojne ata megjithse kjo nuk eshte fare e vertete.

----------


## Mr_Right

Droga eshte ajo qe te shkatrron dhe eshte nje rruge pa kthim per shum njerz. Me drogen nuk fiton por do ishte mire me qene tu te marr vetem parat por nuk te merr vec parat por edhe jeten.

----------


## malli

Ketu ku jetoj njoh vajza me shkolle dhe shume te mira qe kur shkojne ne diskotek marrin droge si spit coc xtc , ketyre njerezve nuk ja ndryshon dot mendjen sepse jane mesuar qe adoleshente me droge, dhe e dine shum mire qe droga ste ben mire te demton trupin dhe trute , por a edi si me thojne?
1 here do vdesim sa te jem e re do shijoj jeten.
Keshtu qe thuaj e' gerthit sa te duash droga sdo vdesi kurr do jetoj vite e vite ne jeten e njerzve siç ka jetuar gjithmon.
Me vjen keq per keta njerez por ne qoftese si vjen keq  per jeten 'e tyre ?sdo ti vi keq njeriu tjeter jo.

----------


## AngelGirl

Gjithashtu kam par dhe vazhdoj te shof njerez qe e pijne drogen si nje glass of lemonade ose sugar cubes lol.
2 veta derit ani qe kam njohur kan marr vetes jeten nga kjo gje, dhe seshte gje e mir per asnjeri, sepse njerzit e tyre vuajn mbas dickaje te till e pse, sepse ai person mendoi se drog i largonte halle e probleme e sillte vetem gezim ne jet.

Mendoj eshte thjesht dicka e momentit, por mbrapa se te ka dalur nga systemi do kesh edhe 2-fishin e halleve dhe streseve qe kishe, sikur alokoli.

Keni ven re qe shumica gocave kur jan te stresuara shumica thojne qe shoping i ndihmon, po thjesht dicka e momentit qe te heq mendjen eshte se nuk i con gjerat ne vend, thjesht harxhon lek kot.

Kurse droga i vjen afer kesaja por te kushton gjen me te shtrnjte, jeten tende.

----------


## KOKASHTA

DROGA : Droga per mendimin tim eshte nje ves qe nuk hiqet me , dhe jo thjeshte nje ves por te ben qe ta kerkoje trupi . Vetem njerez me durim te madh mund te ndahen nga kjo "Semundje e shpifur " .

----------


## Tironsja

Pershendetje

Me pak fjale: kam nje te njohurin tim i cili merr droge. Nuk drogohet perdite por mund te them 1 here ne 3 ose 4 jave. Sipas tij thote qe nuk jam i varur, por mua s'me duket ashtu perderisa ai nuk eshte i zoti te heq dore perfundimisht. 

Pyetja ime eshte:

*Si mund te sillemi me nje njeri te tille?
Si mund ta ndihmoj qe mos te pi me?*

Ne (rrethi i ngushte i tij), i flasim te gjithe por hic deri tani. Drogen nuk e merr me shiring.

p.s. Kush ka ndonje informacion me te zgjeruar per efektet e droges do ta falenderoja nqse do e sillte ketu.

----------


## R2T

> Pershendetje
> 
> Me pak fjale: kam nje te njohurin tim i cili merr droge. Nuk drogohet perdite por mund te them 1 here ne 3 ose 4 jave. Sipas tij thote qe nuk jam i varur, por mua s'me duket ashtu perderisa ai nuk eshte i zoti te heq dore perfundimisht. 
> 
> Pyetja ime eshte:
> 
> Si mund te sillemi me nje njeri te tille?
> Si mund ta ndihmoj qe mos te pi me?
> 
> ...



Nje gje nuk kuptova, perse u dashka te mos pi me????

----------


## marsela

> Nje gje nuk kuptova, perse u dashka te mos pi me????


_Eshte me ironi kjo apo cfare..?
Per mendimin tim marijuana ndoshta vertet ste ben te varur,por ne shume raste ato qe e kane nisur me te..ose me thithje,nga hunda..(sdi tamam si quhet po goca se ka specifiku qe behet fjale thjesht per cigare e marijuane..) perfundojne te shiringa
Ato qe e quajne te mire, normale te mi rreshtojn pak te mirat, se ne e gjithe bota, qe po mundohet ta mbaje rinine larg droges paskemi mbetur injorante  ..

Persa i perket pytjes qe ka shtruar hapsja e temes mund te them shume gjera qe kam degjuar e lexuar mbi efektet po duke mos ditur tamam as llojin e droges e per cfare je e intersuar ti nuk po di cte them..
Mendoj se me te tille njerez eshte shume e veshtire te besh dicka..sepse sic e ke thene e konsiderojne normale,te pademshme..nese eshte edhe moshe pak e madhe ne shumicen e rasteve as per familjen sdo tja dije shume,e per sigurimin e lekve se ka problem.E vetmja gje qe mbetet eshte ndergjegjsimi per efektet dhe theksimi i asaj qe kthim mbrapa ska..e vetmja rruge eshte te heq dore perfundimisht tani sa seshte vone.Zgjedhja pastaj eshte e tij.._

----------


## Tironsja

Ju kerkoj ndjes per injorancen qe kam karshi kesaj teme  :buzeqeshje: 
Di qe eshte e bardh ,a heroin a kokain, kush eshte e bardha nga kto te dyja se asnjiher si jam ven ti mesoj kto gjera.
Nuk behet fjal per marjuan apo ashash as me shiring per kete jam e sigurt.

Ps :perqeshje: randaj kerkova ndonje info me teper per sa i takon droges se jam zero ne   ket drejtim..


flm

----------


## MisCongeniality

Tironse, si heroina dhe kokaina mund te "snort (thithet nga hunda), smoked (ta pish si cigare), or injected (ose me shiringe)".  Te dyja mund te jene pluhur i bardhe, si shkumes, sidomos nese kokaina eshte pastruar mire. Kshuqe nese do te dish se c'po pin ai, pyete. Menyre tjeter eshte nga simptomat qe ka pasi drogohet, sepse jane diferencuese. 

Si te sillesh me nje njeri te tille? Ndryshimi duhet t'i vije nga vetja; shoqeria pak rol luan, sidomos nese ai ka kohe qe e perdor. Megjithate egzistojne programe per njerez te tille por nga ajo qe kam pare, shumica i futen programit shume here, behen clean per pak kohe dhe pastaj i futen zanatit prape. E vazhdojne avazin deri ne te dyzetat dhe pastaj e lene. Te gjithe ato qe kemi intervistuar thone qe as ato nuk e kuptojne se pse organizmi nuk ua kerkon me drogen ne ate moshe. 

Ilace qe programet rehabilituese perdorin per keta njerez jane: Naloxone/Naltrexone (keto i perdorin dhe per alkoliket). Kurse per perdorim te gjate eshte Methadone 30 mg q day, qe eshte tip droge por me efekt me te ngadalshem. Nuk merret me recete sepse eshte shume i kontrolluar; pacienti regjistrohet ne nje qender mjekesore ku i japin nje numer dhe cdo dite duhet te shkoje atje te mare dozen e asaj dite. 
Me kujtohet rasti i nje burri ne te dyzetat i cili kishte 10 vjet qe merrte Methadone. Ne fillim e kishte filluar nga trishtimi se i vdiq gruaja nga kanceri dhe s'e kishte hequr dot huqin. Shume njeri i mire dhe i urte. Atij nje dite nuk ja sollen ilacin ne kohe dhe gati kishte thyer c'kishte gjetur perpara. Pasi i dhane ilacin, u qetesua dhe kerkonte falje. Talk about dependence!!

Droga, mjere atij qe i bie sepse eshte veshtire ta heqesh.

----------


## i_pakapshem

tironse nqftse shoku jot eshte energjetik ca kohe dhe kohe te tjera duket si i vdekur dhe ka humbur peshe shume athere pi kokaine

nqftse eshte si i humbur shumicen e kohen athere pi heroine

----------


## inter_forever

Tironce...
Ti  do  keshille  lal ... Me  sa  shof  ai  miku  eshte  hedh  tek  kokaina  ose  heroina... 
Do  ishte  me  ndryshe  sikur  te  perdorte  hashash  ,  sepse  kishe  shance  qe  te  ndikoje  tek  ai...

E  thane  mire  disa  me  lart... Ai  shoku  ka  padiskutim  nje  rreth  tjeter  shoqeror  qe  drogohet...Aty  ai  ndihet  i  lumtur...Veshtire  ta  shkepusesh  nga  ajo  shoqeri...

E  vetmja  zgjidhje  eshte  te  shkoje  ne  nje  qender  rehabilitimi  ...Nese  ai  shoku  ka  karakter  te  forte  ,me ndihmen  e  mjekeve  aty ,  ka  shance  te  shpetoje  nga  fatkeqesia ...

Keq  me  vjen  qe  shume  vete  e  marrin  me  te  qeshur  problemin  e  droges....
Problemet  qe  sjell  ne  familje  apo  ne  rrethin  e  ngushte  shoqeror  nje  i  droguar  jane  katastrofike .
Une  kam  nje  vella  me  te  vogel  dhe  e  ngordh  ne  dru  ta  shof  qe  pi  cigare  e  jo  me  te  marr  vesh  qe  pi  hashash ... 
Thone  ca  ''Nuk  ka  problem  nga  hashashi !'' ...Eshte  njesoj  si  me  cigaren...pi  nje  sot  ,  nje  neser  deri  sa  fillon  ta  kerkon  trupi...Me  pas  fillon  e  provon  kokainen  ...pastaj  kur  ngel  pa  lek  hidhesh  tek  heroina...Ketu  jeta  mbaron...Merr  me  qafe  vetem  dhe  gjithe  ata  qe  ke  afer...

Une  kam  njof  personalisht  nje  goc  napolitane  qe  drogohej  me  heroine  ...Ishte  goc e  perkryer    dhe  njeri  shpirtmire  ...e  nisi  me  hashash  dhe  crack ...pastaj  u  hodh  tek  me  te  fortat....Ku  eshte  katandisur  sot ? 
Ka  shit  gjithcka  qe  kishte  ne  shtepi   ...Familjaret  e  saj  kane  frik  ta  lene  vetem  ne  shtepi    ,  se  kane  frik  se  i  shet  edhe  televizorin  ....
Ka  provuar  disa  qendra  rehabilitimi  ,  por  si  duket  ka  karakter  shume  te  dobet  dhe  nuk   e  le    dot...

----------


## nearta

*



			
				Cfar eshte droga?
			
		

*
Një realitet i hidhur për shimicën dhe ...........i ëmbël për pakicën

----------


## friendlyboy1

Ka dy arsye qe njerzit pin drog. Njera eshte qe ata duan te konformohen me rrethin e tyre te shoqeris, pra eshte shtytja qe te ben te ndihesh i barabart me shoqerin. E dyta eshte arsye per te shprehur kundershtimin total qe ke ndaj normave dhe moralit te njerzve te afert, pra per te qen rebel. Njerzit behen te varur nga droga ashtu sic behen nga cdo gje tjeter. Psh shum njerez nuk e kalojn dot javen pa shkuar njeher ne mcDonalds ose te tjer nuk rrin dot pa ber nje xhiro mbasdite. Domethen si cdo gje tjeter droga behet zakon dhe ky zakon mund te thyhet vetem duke patur vullnet. Sigurish ai miku yt nuk e ka mendjen fare per ta len drogen keshtu qe menyra e bindjes me fjal eshte e falimentuar. Si cdo njeri tjeter dhe ai ka te drejt te bej cte dot me trupin e tij te vej cte doj ne trupin e tij, perderisa ai nuk i bie njeriu me qaf. Por ajo qe duhet ta bindi ate eshte se nese ai do ti bjeri njeriu me qaf duke qen i intoksikuar ateher ai mund ta pesoi keq dhe kjo duhet ti behet forc shtytese te leri drogen. 
Megjithate nje njeri qe merr drog per mendimin tim eshte nje kufom qe ecen.

----------


## Rebele

Qendrat e rehabilitimit shpesh here kane efekt te kundert nga ai per te cilin jane krijuar. Njoh plot njerez qe jane keqesuar e kane kaluar ne drogera me te renda duke qene atje.   

Per intervention/nderhyrje eshte vone ne kete faze.  Te vjen ne mendje ndonje arsye e forte (per ate) qe e tejkalon perdorimin e droges?  Pra, ka dicka/dike qe mund t'i jape te pakten te njejten kenaqesi? Vetem atehere ndoshta ekziston nje fare shprese.

Gjithe te mirat.

----------


## white_snake

tironse nigjo nimen
po te jet marjuane lere djalin te pi sa ti dal tym nga veshet, lol
per sa i perket marjuanes eshte e vertet( ne baze te llojit te njeriut ) qe edhe nuk behesh attrackted 2,  edhe nqs ai e pi aq rralle, nqs e pi per qef dhe eshte i zoti ta kontrolloj( qe mos te bjeri viktim e kam llafin me kontroll) lere te pi se nuk e gjen gje nga aq rrall, pastaj nqs eshte noj lloj droge tjeter yllo coje me noj rehabilitation centre se rrug tjeter ska, vec kur ta shofesh te nxjerri plackat e shpis ne shitje pastaj...........

respekt
wh

----------


## PaToSaRaK

Humdinger o vlla une e fillova para 6 vjetesh me ane te nje te Dashures time ketu ne Greqi
Se ajo eshte mekeq se une po une te pakten tani po e rralloj vetem nga ana e internetit
seshtyj nje kohe te gjate ketu edhe me bie te pi 2here ne dit tani.
Kurse per Cigare une vlla i kam jashte liste!?


Me respekt Agroni {PaToSaRaK}

----------


## ElMajico

> Një realitet i hidhur për shimicën dhe ...........i ëmbël për pakicën



Shprehje pa kuptim dhe i pavend ne kete teme...

Droga eshte ndoshja semundja me e madhe e njerezimit...

Pa drogen bota do ishte ndryshe sigurisht me e mire...

Nuk i bej moral njeriu kush don le ta pije !!!

----------


## Vinjol

eshte dicka qe e kam provuar vete 
kam nisur me duhanin pastaj cannabis  koka te kuqe  e ne fund arrita tek heroina 
po shyqyr zotit qe kam dicka te mire cfare bej diten ia tregoj te njeriut me te fashur 
mamase time e  fale  zotit shpetova 
6 muaj ne spital   por e hoqa qafe 


 JU JAP NJI KESHILLE SI VELLAI JUAJ 
  ju lutem mos e perdorni se ju digjeneron si njerez

----------

